# Preparing for my first cut out



## Curtis (Jun 25, 2005)

This time of year I would not expect too much honey or Brood. I would expect a fair amount of pollen. Remove all of the old comb. If you have a large # of bees and the Queen, take it home with you. There is a lot of pollen not but you should feed them sugar also.
Curtis


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

the cabin


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

bees entrance is just right of the door where the logs meet the addition


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

the inside...you can see the 8 inch cavity along the logs(red sheetrock)








[/URL]


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

another angle....
http://i394.photobucket.com/albums/pp28/No_Bivy/BeeCutOut006.jpg


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

any suggestions for goin in?


----------



## Curtis (Jun 25, 2005)

Looks like an easy one...Plug outside hole, poke a hole on the inside...Smoke....Cut out. 
They will be mad this time of year...Wear lots protective things.


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

plug the whole?
Should I go there the night before so I know all the bees are inside, then start early? The windows are broken out on the other side of the cabin,,should I cover them to contain them inside?

sorry for all the questions, but I dont want to screw this one up. Oh yeah, I have a half suit.....should I wear carharts or somthing?


----------



## Curtis (Jun 25, 2005)

You are thinking too much. You will loose a few bees. Let them go, Get the Queen..Brood and feed them. 
With half suit..just layer, thick enough that the stinger will not get you. 
You will be fine.
Once you enter the brood chamber..after about 5 min..the bees will calm down...
Talk to them..let them know that you are a friend...Just do not Breathe on them.
No You are not thinking too much....It is good to pe prepared.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Your images are 1024px × 768px. Please reduce them down.


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

Barry said:


> Your images are 1024px × 768px. Please reduce them down.


how do I reduce them on the photbucket site?


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

thanks Curtis....everyone else has me on Ignore. mon/tue will be the day


----------



## NewBee2007 (May 6, 2007)

No_Bivy said:


> Just went and looked at an old abandon cabin on one of my clients property. They were trying to schedule burning it down when they noticed the bees on one of our last warm days.
> The wall cavity is totally easy access and will not have to be repaired. I will get some pics of it later. Basically 4'tall, 8"thick..and 8'long. When I tap on the sheetrock I can hear bees all the way back to about 5'...sounds big!
> 
> I called the last person to live there and they remember bees there when the moved out in 07'. I assume this could mean a lot of comb.
> ...


Cool! Good luck with the removal and please keep us posted regarding how it went! 

Maybe it's just me...but that cabin seems like it could be dismantled and re-used.... are they seriously just going to burn it down??? It's rustic, but the logs still look like they are in decent shape to me...I'm not a contractor, but I always wanted a log cabin and that one looks useable to me from the shots you show... 

I bet if they posted it on free cycle or Craigs list somebody would remove it for them.


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

nah...it's really pretty rotten in most places. There are two other cabins on the same property that are square cut logs..Chestnut. Those will get dismantled and reassemble. 

Im getting psyched on the cut out....any tips for cutting the comb?


----------



## bigbore (Feb 25, 2008)

tell you what I think here, you are going to be most of the day there, so I wouldn't worry about blocking the opening. are you going to use a vac, or just cut and move?? if you are going to vac, then vac all you can get. keep it close, and as you expose more vac more. watch for the queen, if she is laying, she can't fly very well, so if you find her make sure she goes into the box with the comb. I wouldn't struggle too much to find her, but just keep an eye out for her. use what ever gear you have, because once you start, you shouldn't stop until done. if you don't get the queen, or all the brood, the bees will not want to go into your hive. take extra bands, you will probably need more than you are allowing for, and they don't take up much space. take a water bottle, and a sugar water spray bottle (refreshment for you and the bees) good luck, and keep us in the loop :gh:


----------



## bigbore (Feb 25, 2008)

do you have a fillet knife, long, skinny, SHARP. and a piece of 1x12 about 3 ft long for a table. use your hive tool to cut it loose, and then knife to cut it down to size.


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

bigbore said:


> do you have a fillet knife, long, skinny, SHARP. and a piece of 1x12 about 3 ft long for a table. use your hive tool to cut it loose, and then knife to cut it down to size.


good idea on the fillet knife...

I dont have a vacum, I guess I'll have to kick it old school

How long should I leave the box there after Im done..a day? 

If I do start early and plug thier entrance will I be more like to get most of em'? My other thought was to start mid day when alot of the foragers are out.......


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

No_Bivy said:


> how do I reduce them on the photbucket site?


I don't use photobucket so I don't know. You'll have to look into it and figure it out.


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

I wonder how many people here still have dialup


----------



## bigbore (Feb 25, 2008)

as far as the time, I would start as early as you can. leave the hive there for at most 2 days(the day you cut and the next day). Just try to be ready for anything, you won't be, but you can try.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

No_Bivy said:


> I wonder how many people here still have dialup


Probably more than you realize and some that have no other options.


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

42 degrees in the am tommorrow with a high of 58,

I think I will heat the small kitchen with a propane heater and seal the hole. That way all bees are inside.....bad idea?


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

some of the action....I have a bunch a pics if yall want..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hf9Z2r_fynI


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

only five stings...almost 10 frames of brood/pollen. Got two 2.5 gallon buckets of honey comb. Pretty gentle bees overall...hope I got the Queen, but I never saw her.


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

here is all of the pics

http://s394.photobucket.com/albums/pp28/No_Bivy/


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

I think I got the queen. 90% sure...
just fininshed moveing them home.....this turned out to be EPIC....good learning though.


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

is anyone reading this...I have a few more questions:lookout:


----------



## Nicole (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm reading but I doubt I have any answers.


----------



## tbb39 (Jun 9, 2007)

nice job. and thanks for the pics, I just got my first call on the 17. but told them to wait until around may.... hope its a easy one to remove:applause:


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

no bivy: nice pics. I suggest you call a old member (was a member). His handle is Iddee. 

Do some back searches and you will find a load of good info.


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

how do I contact him?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Well, I havent seen Idee around much.

Look back in the old posts. He posted his email adress not to long ago.


----------



## no1cowboy (May 18, 2007)

iddee>>>> http://www.beesource.com/forums/member.php?u=62761
click the contact tab


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

I just when into the new "cut out" hive.....On the second frame I lifted out, I found the QUEEN!!! success. Closed them back up and will leave them alone for awhile:thumbsup:

Question: I placed two frames of honey with eight frames of brood in the hive body. Also I am using a hive top feeder with chunks of the honeycomb from the cut out in it. Is this sufficient or should I use sugar water instead?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Great job! It is nice knowing when you have the queen. Sucks when you, for example, shake a swarm, and see the bees leaving the box instead of going in! 

I would make sure to either mash the comp up a little to let the honey run out or to scrape the cappings. Both will work.


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

so skip adding any sugar water?


----------



## PerryBee (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the pics and video Bivy
I'd feed them sugar water if you think it's needed, I've never known it to hurt and it's not that expensive considering all the money you've just saved with FREE BEES

Perry


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Personally, I would let them eat the honey in the comb but you can do whatever you privvy!


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

Im thinking honey is best for now
a couple of short vids from today......
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxZJcFeUS7Y

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rb07hO8JrS8


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

thanks yall...I'll keep you updated. And I will behave


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

this hive is rockin'.....I thinking they need more space soon. Is it too early to put on a medium with foundation?


----------



## bigbore (Feb 25, 2008)

if you are getting full of capped brood, and running low on space no it isn's too early, as long as they have food comming in from somewhere..


----------

